# New Airconditioner? Where To Buy? Cheapest



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Just like the title says. I'm going to convert to 50Amp and purchase a second AC Unit. I think it only needs to be a 13k BTU or slightly smaller. Anyone know of a good place to buy one?


----------



## RIOutbacker (Jun 5, 2009)

BamaOutbackers said:


> Just like the title says. I'm going to convert to 50Amp and purchase a second AC Unit. I think it only needs to be a 13k BTU or slightly smaller. Anyone know of a good place to buy one?


You could try AdventureRV.net. They have quite a selection. They have a coleman 13.5K for a little over $400. You can also try ebay in the motors section. Copy ans paste the link below; it should bring you to a Coleman 13.5K unit. I think its the same model as above but used.

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/__?_from=R40&_trksid=p3841.m39.l1313&_nkw=rv%20ac%20units&_sacat=&rvr_id=&MT_ID=336&crlp=3165595978_9887&tt_encode=raw&geo_id=491&keyword=rv+ac+units&adgroup_id=1214753638

Good luck.


----------

